# Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Hi, 
Ich baue gerade meine erste wakü zusammen und so als Neuling hab ich da folgende Fragen:

1. Reicht die Kühlleistung eines EK Coolstream RAD XTX 480 (EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480) - EK CoolStream XTX series - Radiators - Radiators, Fans & Accessories) aus um folgendes zu kühlen?
     ●Intel i7 4770k (oc möglich ?)
     ●Asus ROG Maximus VI Extreme
     ●EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked Watercooled 

Das ganze sollte auch möglichst leise sein. Brauche ich noch einen oder reicht der für silent aus ?

2. Auf dem Radi sitzen natürlich 4x 120er Lüfter (EK-FAN Silent 120-1600 RPM). Wie bekomm ich die am besten ans Motherboard bzw. wo muss ich die dranstecken? Mir ist wichtig, dass die Lüfter vom MB automatisch reguliert werden.

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten


----------



## jday (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Wenn du die Lüfter wassertemperaturabhängig und automatisch steuern willst brauchst du ne Lüftersteuerung ( zb. Aquaero 5.0 LT und Temperatursensor )
Ansonsten bleibt manuelle Lüftersteurung wenn die nicht unter Last laufen sollen.
Diese 3 Pin Lüfter kannst du nicht per Mainboard automatisch regeln, dazu brauchst du pmw Lüfter. Was allerdings nicht schlimm ist. Ich denke du willst wassertemp abhängig regeln, dazu kann ich dir wie oben beschrieben die Aquaero empfehlen für deine Lüfter. Die werden mit dieser Steuerung über V geregelt.


----------



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Ich hab mal die Lüfter Steckplätze hochgeladen... Kann ich Y-Kabel verwenden. Im bios kann man von PMW  auf Spannungsregulierung schalten oder ?


----------



## hendrosch (18. Juli 2013)

Du musst extrem aufpassen es kann sein das bei der Belastung mit 4 Lüftern dein MB schlapp macht zumindest wenn du sie an einen Anschluss hängst!  Regeln kann dein MB die Lüfter wahrscheinlich nicht wenn es nur 3Pin Lüfter sind.  Ich würde eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen (muss ja nicht gleich das Aquero sein) oder du kaufst eine Pumpe mit Lüftersteuerung (Aquastream XT) oder ist schon alles da? Wenn ja was hast du gekauft?

Vielleicht kann dein Board sogar 3Pin Küfter steuern die Meisten haben aber nur 3 (festeingestellte) Stufen 50/75/100%


----------



## jday (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Also wenn dein MB die Spannung der Anschlüsse verändern kann ist es möglich, diese an den Chassis Slot anzuschließen, aber dann ist es nicht wirklich automatisch, ich weiss leider nicht inwiefern es Programme gibt die unter Kriterien alle Anschlüsse ansteuern können oder gar Lüfterkurven möglich sind


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

https://geizhals.at/de/aqua-computer-aquaero-5-lt-53095-a616476.html 56,00€

Das Ding kann alles was Du brauchst und dazu noch direkt über den PC steuerbar. Wenn Du genug Geld in die Hand genommen hast um die o.g. Hardware zu kaufen, dann sollte es doch wohl an einer anständigen Steuerung des Kühlsystems nicht scheitern - oder ?

Wenn Du "BlingBling" brauchst nimmst Du halt diese Version:

https://geizhals.at/de/aqua-computer-aquaero-5-pro-53090-a616477.html


----------



## Combi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

schau einfach bei aquatuning nach dem "poweradjust ultra".
einen für temp und durchflussensor plus pumpe und einen für die lüfter,da kannste bis zu 10 lüfter dran anschliessen..
habe die poweradjusts um meine pumpe und die lüfter auf den radis zu regeln.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Also die Lüfter sollen ja laut EK nur 0.12A brauchen und das Mainboard stellt alleine am CPU-FAN 1A bereit.
(im Zweifel kann man sie ja umverteilen: zwei an den CPU-FAN und zwei an einen CHA-FAN, oder aber zB. auch zwei an CHA-FAN1 und zwei an CHA-FAN2, etc.)
Die Steuerung auf dem Mobo selbst richtet sich nach der CPU-Temp und lässt sich neben den Einstellungen im UEFI mittels Software unter Windows noch verfeinern 
(frei definierbare position im Case, manuell erstellbare Lüfterkurve, Auto-Test: wie Schnell ist der Lüfter/% von 0-100, wann fängt er an zu drehen und etc.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du brauchst ist nur etweder 1 Y-Kabel für 4 Lüfter oder zwei Y-Kabel für jeweils zwei Lüfter.


----------



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Danke euch allen für die schnellen Antworten  

Aber reicht mein radi nun, um alles oben genannte in einem Kreislauf möglichst auf silent betrieb zu kühlen oder nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Reichen ja, ob nun Silent  da ist glaube jedes Gehör anders, ausgehend von den Lüftern auf 12V sollten diese doch schon ordentlich laut zu werke gehen, selbst bei 50%(6V) liegen dann noch ~800U/min an.
Bei mir zB. fängt kühl und leise bei einem 1080er Radi an, wenn du in die Nähe möchtest müsstest du schon die Kühlfläche des gewählten 480er verdoppeln, 
oder aber den Kompromiss eingehen, falls Platz vorhanden (wo auch immer der 480er hin soll) und einen 240er dazugeben, was dann zwei 360er entspricht.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Ich behaupte ohne nen Mora oder mindestens 2x 480er bekommst du das nicht 'silent'. Vllt wenn alles auf Stock läuft, aber super Wassertemp wirst du dann auch nicht haben und wie Blechdesigner schon schrieb werden die Lüfter nicht wenig arbeiten müssen auf dem 480er um die HW zu kühlen


----------



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

ok zum glück bekomm ich in den boden noch nen 2ten radi. gibts was das ich beim kreislauf beachten muss. habt ihr vorschläge für den "perfekten" kreislauf mit 2 480er radis im obsidian 900d ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

AGB -> Pumpe, der Rest ist egal, da sich nach einer gewissen Zeit das Wasser zu gleicher Maßen erwärmt und es keine signifikanten unterschiede an einer bestimmten Stelle gibt.
Ich würde mehr Wert auf die Verschlauchung legen, ohne viel ZickZack, Kreuzungen oder gar in die Länge verlaufenden Schläuche quer durchs Case.


----------



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Gute Lösung? :

AGB -> Pumpe auf dem Boden -> 480er Radi auf dem Boden -> hoch zur GPU -> weiter zum radi im Deckel ->runter zur CPU ->MoBo ->zurück zum AGB

hab noch ne skizze gemacht, die lad ich auch gleich hoch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

bei dem 900D kannst du auch problemlos noch mehr radiatoren reinkloppen, mindestens einen 240er zusätzlich. allerdings würde ich die anschlüssen von dem radi im boden nach vorne zeigen lassen, wegen dem netzteil. könnte sonst etwas eng werden.


----------



## RisingMetal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Das Problem hätte ich mit 90° Anschlüssen gelöst? Ich meine, wenn ich das Teil umdrehen würde, habe ich dich nur mehr Schlauchverbrauch und schöner würde es auch nicht aussehen oder ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

mehr schlauchverbrauch denke ich nicht. ob du nun ein kurzes stück von pumpe zu radi und dann ein längeres vom  radi zur graka verlegst oder zwei längere von pumpe zu radi und von radi  zur graka, viel sollte sich da nicht tun. aber mit den anschlüssen hast du recht, die hab ich nicht bedacht  kommt aber auch drauf an, wie dick der radi ist.


----------



## RisingMetal (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Jup das geht, ein 900D hat viiiel Platz  Die Lüfter vom einen radi häng ich dann zwecks der Steuerung an cpu_fan und die Lüfter vom 2ten radi an cpu_opt ? Ich würde für beide das hier verwenden Nanoxia 3-Pin Molex-4x3-Pin Adapter 60 cm


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Der OPT_FAN zu jedem CHA_FAN oder dem CPU_FAN sollte ungedrosselt zu werke gehn, sprich sich auch nicht steuern lassen.
Desweiteren stellt nur der CPU_FAN auch die genannten 1A zu Verfügung, bei CHA_FAN oder OPT_FAN wäre ich mir nicht so sicher und würde dort als max. Wert mit der Hälfte rechnen.


----------



## RisingMetal (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Aber warum nennen die das dann cpu_opt(= zusätzlicher cpu Lüfter??) wenn man da keinen lüfter dran hängen kann der genauso gesteuert wird wie bei cpu_fan?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

In wie weit das noch im UEFI möglich ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da ich das Board selbst nicht habe, aber via Software mittels FAN Xpert2 sollte es nur mit dem CPU_FAN und CHA_FAN's möglich sein.
Jenes steht auch schwarz auf weiß auf dem Bildchen von deinem Post KLICK

Viele Boards bieten einfach einen Power-FAN an dem ein oder mehrere ungeregelte Lüfter, die entweder schon recht gemühtsam laufen, angeschlossen werden können, oder aber halt immer bei voller Leistung laufen sollen,
nun zugegeben das Board bietet einfach unmegen von diesen, aber mit Sicherheit auch irgendwo gewollt bei dem Preis bekommt man halt ein delux Anschlusspanel.
(wo gibt es denn schon 8 Anschlüsse onBoard von denen sich 4 via Software steuern lassen, in Summe bei sparsamen Lüftern können das gut und gerne min. 16(8/8)Lüfter sein)


----------



## RisingMetal (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

beste lösung wärs dann eig ein 12V Splitter Kabel für den einen Radi und dessen Lüfter an den CPU_FAN dranhängen und ein 7V Spliter Kabel zwecks Lautstärke für den 2ten Radi? Den würd ich dann an CPU_OPT hängen. Ich versteh das hoffentlich nicht falsch, dass CPU_OPT nicht geregelt wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Richtiger Radiator? +  Lüfter wo am MB Lüfter anschließen?*

Also wenn du Lüfter hast die generell leise arbeiten und erst garnicht geregelt werden brauchen, kannst du die OPT_FAN's damit füttern.
Andernfalls stehen dir doch vier regelbare Anschlüsse in Form von CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 und CHA_FAN3 zu Verfügung.
Wenn vier Lüfter zusammen bei voller Drehzahl bzw. bei 12V keine 1A übersteigen (im Bestfall mit bisschen Puffer darunter liegen), dann kann man alleine am CPU_FAN schon vier Lüfter verbauen,
an den CHA_FAN fast das gleich Spiel, nur dort würde ich mit max. 0,5A pro Anschluss rechnen (das macht in der Summe wenn nur zwei Lüfter pro Anschluss zum tragen kommen, genau 6 regelbare Lüfter).

An zwei 480er Radis kommen wenn nicht doppelt bestückt genau 8 Lüfter und diese kannst du min. auch an deinen vorhandenen Anschlüssen regeln, alles was du brauchst sind:
min. 1x das Kabel + 2x das Kabel, oder aber 4x das letztere.


----------

